# Dr. Soules Hop Bitters



## annie44 (Jul 15, 2007)

Is there a difference in the Dr. Soules bottles found overseas and the ones found in the United States?  I know that there is with the Udolpho Wolfes, and that the American made ones command a higher price in general.  

 Also, is the reverse "S" in Soules a common mold error, or is it a harder to find variant?

 Does anyone know how many colors the Dr. Soule's come in?

 I have a peachy colored one and am awaiting receipt of a dark amber one with a reverse "S". 

 Thanks!!


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 15, 2007)

I used to collect Dr. Soules. I had everything from aqua, amber, puce, yellow, peach, green, citron, black glass (no cobalt). 
 You can easily make a collection out of Dr. Soules.
 The American ones always seem to command higher prices. I think the black glass was from England.
 Stinger


----------



## bttlmark (Jul 16, 2007)

If some were made elsewhere,,how do you tell the difference?


----------



## bearswede (Jul 16, 2007)

First, some background reading... Note: There WILL be a quiz!

http://www.glswrk-auction.com/bitter01.htm

http://www.antiquebottles.com/poch/16.html




 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  Still wondering if there is a difference in the ones manufactured in the United States and those from Europe and other countries.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 16, 2007)

Annie44 , 
 I really can't see any real differences in the molds. It seems that the Black ones ( " A " or a " B " embossed on the base ) are from overseas .  
 Your reverse " S " is  rare . I have only seen 4 or 5 of them in the past . I had an dark Olive green example with the reverse " S ". It is the only one with the reverse " S " I have owned.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 16, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: stinger haut
> 
> I used to collect Dr. Soules. I had everything from aqua, amber, puce, yellow, peach, green, citron, black glass (no cobalt).
> You can easily make a collection out of Dr. Soules.
> ...


 
 Stinger do you have a pic of the Aqua Soule's ? 
 That would be an extremely rare coloration for a Soule's . I'd love to see it !


----------



## annie44 (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian,
 Thanks for your reply - what a great line-up in your photo!  I'll post a picture of my bottle when it arrives.

 Cindy


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian,
 Just about all my bitters are long gone. 
 I bought that one at the Pittsburgh Show in a dug condition. The seller was from I think was from N.J.? It was really dirty, so I was taking a chance by buying it.
 It luckily came out really nice.
 Sold it to a guy in Monterey, CA.
 I saw another one at a N. Cal show years ago. 
 Both were made out of the U.S.
 You used to see them come up for sale a lot in the past, not so much anymore.
 Stinger


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 16, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Brian,
> Thanks for your reply - what a great line-up in your photo!  I'll post a picture of my bottle when it arrives.
> ...


 
 Cindy did you get it in an ebay auction ? I saw one recently sell ..... I almost bid on it . If that is the one you got .......you got it at a great price. And I am glad I changed my mind and didn't bid . Please share pics when it arrives.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 16, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: stinger haut
> 
> Brian,
> Just about all my bitters are long gone.
> ...


 
 I'd liked to have seen it !  I have never seen an Aqua .....that would be a great coloration to add to a color run. 
 I have heard of an Aqua Drake's also ..... but have never seen one , or even shards of one. I don't know if an Aqua Drake's really exists or not ...... I guess alot of the really rare colorations get stuck away in private collections and you never see them.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 16, 2007)

I did buy it on ebay.   The seller and I have exchanged a few emails, so I am optimistic that it is going to be a nice bottle.  I was  surprised that I got it at the price I did.  Glad to hear that the reverse "S" is hard to come by.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 17, 2007)

Does it get any better than this when you see the variety of colors all lined up?


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, maybe if you were the owner.
 Stinger


----------



## bearswede (Jul 17, 2007)

I am of the opinion that the black glass very crude ones frothy with seed bubbles are from Australia/New Zealand...

 Also, I've owned 3 backward "S" varieties and I see them a lot on ebay...


 Ron


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 17, 2007)

Ron,
 Your right about the blackglass Soules coming from Australia or New Zealand. I thought it was England, but talking to my wife she said the ones we had came from Australia.
 I remember them as being very crude, sometimes there were so many bubbles that you wondered how they stayed intact.
 I too, have seen quite a few backward S Soules. Are they becoming harder to find?
 Stinger


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 17, 2007)

I didn't realize the backwards " S " was so common . I must be over looking them .  
 I'm going to have to pay more attention I guess ! 
 Cindy you still got a good deal on yours ..... I have seen the blacks without the reversed " S " sell for more than what you paid for yours. 
 You guys are right ! Ring & Ham's S 146 Soule's with reverse " S " listed as common. It sure fooled me .... I just don't see them much .


----------



## bttlmark (Jul 21, 2007)

I contacted a couple of site owners in England & Australia last year. They said as far as they knew,none where made there.


----------



## bearswede (Jul 21, 2007)

Here's one that sold earlier this year on ebay... Unfortunately, the photo is gone, but it looked just like mine, which also came from New Zealand...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Black-glass-dr-Soules-hop-bitters_W0QQitemZ190092174178QQcategoryZ890QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw a very small size Dr. Soules at the Shupps Grove show this weekend - has anyone seen one before?  Unfortunately, the seller had put it in his tumbler, and it had a crack in it as a result.  It was about the size of a small Wishart's Pine Tree Tar Cordial.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 22, 2007)

Cindy , 
 I am correct on this one ! The smaller sized Soule's are scarce . I have seen them in some pretty nice colors . Amber is the most common in this mold.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 22, 2007)

The Dr.Soule's Bitterine is the rarest of the Soule's molds.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beautiful color on that Bitterine!  I was interested in picking up a Dr. Soule's at the show if I saw one in a color I didn't have, but I didn't see one.  Not a lot of semicabins overall, unless they were at a table I missed.


----------

